# Engine pop sound on 64?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sometimes when releasing clutch into 1st gear on my car, there's a pop sound from engine bay and engine hesitates. When I step on the gas, the engine seems to bog down or takes a second to respond. Then all is fine. This happens about 75% of the time. All other gears OK. Taking it to the mechanic soon, but just thought I'd get some opinions of what this may be.

Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Weak accelerator pump in the carb most likely, could be timing or timing advance issues as well. Set the brake, put it in neutral, and remove the air cleaner with it idling. With your head NOWHERE NEAR the carb, gun the motor with the linkage. If it bogs/pops, try it again with a shot of carb cleaner, or, safer still, shut it off, and look down the carb while you grab the linkage and goose the throttle. You should see two strong streams of gas going into the carb. If not, you have a weak accelerator pump. (easy fix).


----------

